# she's too young for me, but I didn't know this



## theleo (Oct 9, 2014)

I met this girl on a dating site and we were getting on well until she told me she was 15 and not 18 (assumed everyone on a dating site was at least 18 and I'm 21 :/ She likes me though and doesn't want to lose contact with me and I liked her too, until I found out her age of course. Should we still keep in contact but wait till she's 18 before we can date? She acts very mature for her age and looks older too...


----------



## bchris (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it's time to move on to the next one man :/


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

She's an undercover cop baiting you and looking for pedos .

Sorry 

In a different time things may have worked but the age thing is a hurdle . Maybe in 3-5 years time . but life moves on and so will you two .


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

You know what you need to do. You want us to validate the obvious?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Better run! 

Now, yall can be friends (strictly friends aka no flirting) for now and see what happens when she's 18, but then there's the chance of one person losing feelings and dating someone else while the other is jealous/hurt, all that kind of messy stuff, so... 

It's best to steer clear.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

3years is a long time, better to stop now before you get even more attached.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Move on!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What state do you live in? In some, that relationship might be legal.


----------



## Cybermat47 (Aug 4, 2014)

arnie said:


> What state do you live in? In some, that relationship might be legal.


A better question would be what country do they live in?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

dat jailbait, bruh. 

I think some states have an age of consent at 16, though. So, if you live in one of those states, then you'd only have to wait a year. Consult your local laws.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

theleo said:


> Should we still keep in contact but wait till she's 18 before we can date?


Do you really think that if you held off for three years, that the 'spark' would still be there?

You don't give your location, so we don't know the laws. Here in Canada, Age of Consent laws apply to _everything_ (sex, kissing, touching of any kind). Can you see yourself dating with no physical contact for so long?

If 'the age' in your area is 18, then it doesn't sound like it's worth pursuing. Three years is a long wait. There are plenty of girls out there. Just think of how many of them you could meet in that time.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Jailbait
Naaa, seriously, never ask anyone on here for relationship advice. Just try to keep it within the boundaries of the law of wherever you’re from.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

The tried and true test.

21 - [(21/2) + 7] = 3.5

That's the socially acceptable age difference.


----------



## cooljava50544 (May 29, 2014)

arnie said:


> What state do you live in? In some, that relationship might be legal.


What planet do you live on?


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I always find it strange as a UK guy when Americans get weirded out by 16 year olds having sex (I know OP said 15). Not because I like jailbait, I'm fine with my 23 year old partner, but just because it's ALWAYS been the social norm here in UK and the age of consent is 16. It's even lower in other European countries IIRC?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

cooljava50544 said:


> What planet do you live on?


There's nothing wrong morally with an 18 year old dating a 15 year old. Many states have exemptions for teenagers who are close enough in age to date.


----------



## seoyul14 (Jan 9, 2014)

At least you know she's too young for you. A friend of mine was dating a 29 year old when she was 15. :/


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I guess dating is fine if there is no sex?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Aside from legalities, I have to ask what does a 21 year old have in common with a 15 year old?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Their are better things you can do in 3 years like...find a better woman who isn't a lying little 15yr old. Yea that sounds really mature of her.


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

Move on or keep your relationship on a strictly FRIEND-basis. Don't cross any boundaries and do not flirt or suggest that you'd be interested in dating. It's not really worth you having to wait 3 years (or either of you for that matter) because you'll both meet people within that time whom you'll probably date.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Nope. If you guys bumped into each other on different circumstances then I'd say yeah no big deal to be friends. However she's on a dating site and lied about her age to go after older guys. I would stay away, this can only lead to problems.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

If you are convinced she isn't jailbait which seems to be the case, just go for it man. My cousin is 21 and he has a 15 year old girlfriend.


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

tonyhd71 said:


> If you are convinced she isn't jailbait which seems to be the case, just go for it man. My cousin is 21 and he has a 15 year old girlfriend.


Don't listen to this. Keep it legal, I regret to inform you that your cousin is a paedophile and if he's had sex with her then he can be charged with statutory rape.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

lonely pizza said:


> Don't listen to this. Keep it legal, I regret to inform you that your cousin is a paedophile and if he's had sex with her then he can be charged with statutory rape.


He'd actually be considered an ephebophile if the girl is 15, but yeah. Still illegal to act on.

If you're still unsure of whether to date this girl or not, watch an episode of To Catch a Predator. They've ruined the lives of guys your age going after 14 and 15 year old girls. And as Felicshagrace already said, if she lied about her age, she's not nearly as mature as you think.


----------

